# Need some pointers on Toledo Bend



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys I am driving from Midland to go bow fishing in Toledo B and could use a few hot spots... any help would be appreciated ... taking 3 college boys and customer and his kid for spring break


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't have any HOT spots, but last time I fished it, there were fish in every cove I went in.


----------

